# 2007 Canadian Songwriters Hall of Fame



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

...and I get paid for this ??????? Sometimes I just have to pinch myself.

I am in the final rehearsals for the 2007 CSHF show tomorrow night. Our show starts tomorrow night at 7pm. If anyone here on this forum is going, or thinking of going, you will be absolutely blown away. 
Today we had, James Taylor, Herbie Hancock, Measha Brueggergossman, Devine Brown, Michael Buble, and many more. Yesterday we had David Clayton Thomas, George Canyon, Corb Lund, and Jim Cuddy. Tomorrow we have Chaka Khan and all the rest that will be on the show including my favorite artist of all time, Joni Mitchell. I am out of my mind !!!!!!
I saw some really amazing musical performances today that had me tearing up sometimes and other times jumping out of my seat in appreciative acknowledgement. James Taylor doing "Woodstock" was unbelievable. The house band for the show is lead by Lou Pomanti (The Dexters, Blood, Sweat and Tears) with Mark Kelso on drums, Ricky Lazar on percussion, Scott Alexander on bass and the legendary Kevin Briet (k.d. Lang, Cassandra Wilson, Norah Jones) on guitar. Kevin does a magnificent intro solo spot for "Both Sides Now" that is killer. And Herbie Hancock trading eights with Devine Brown was unbelievable.
If you are into good music at all this show is a must. I have been told they are releasing a bunch of seats for sale tomorrow at the will call window at the John F. Bassett theatre. It is in the Metro toronto Convention Centre. I'll post some pix tomorrow or Monday.
The show will be broadcast on CBC radio 1 on Monday at 11am and radio 2 at 8pm. There will also be a one hour TV special of the show broadcast on CBC sometime in the spring.
Yeah and I get paid for being there.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

are you joking? this is 2007 you know.

With the ease that a redundant secondary backup pro tools can be integrated into the Venue console, there is no reason not to have musicians on stage that are ALL really, really, really, good looking. 

Furthermore, lighting technology has surpassed the need for set design as it is far better to blind the audience with an amazing array of synchronized robotic strobing (with millions of possible colours) as this helps conceal the fact that, at the sound system volume level, the human ear cannot discern anything remotely musical in the the small percentage of sound waves that aren't clipped several times before getting to the line arrays.

I mean, let's get serious, you're suggesting paying good money for a show where it is highly unlikely for any of the perfomers (like as if they'd even dance) to be openly showing the results of their alleged 500 daily sit-ups. 

I'd even go as far as to anticipate the use of guitar straps way shorter that Clear Channel's 55" minimum length directives of 2004. Canada is no exception, rules are rules.

Passing this off as entertainment on a respectable forum such as this is a great disservice to all of us who spends hours in front of the mirror perfecting our craft.

Andy

:tongue: :wave:


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

sysexguy said:


> are you joking? this is 2007 you know.
> 
> With the ease that a redundant secondary backup pro tools can be integrated into the Venue console, there is no reason not to have musicians on stage that are ALL really, really, really, good looking.
> 
> ...




Andy........thank you.....LOL I'll share this with Joni and Herbie later tonight.


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

Geez, Pete. And here I was only being jealous of your gear. How strange is this - as I'm writing this I see a report on the show on City TV! And here I am thinking that I really need to get out more :tongue: .


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

http://jam.canoe.ca/Music/2007/01/29/3473705.html


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> http://jam.canoe.ca/Music/2007/01/29/3473705.html



Thanks for posting that Jeff. It was a wonderful, wonderful evening. I'm going to post pictures later.

Cheers
Pete


----------

